

Fed to kick off QE3 - wr1472
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2012/09/13/live-blog-fed-decision-and-bernanke-press-conference-2/

======
DiabloD3
This is why politics are off limits on HN: its so I don't have to remind
people that the Federal Reserve is not a government agency, cannot cover it's
debts, does not have $40 billion dollars per month (or $40 billion dollars at
all) to buy toxic assets, and holds like a trillion dollars in Federal
Treasury bonds that were paid with using fake money.

It doesn't matter who gets (re-)elected President if this isn't stopped.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Think of it like a huge do over, so many people had opinions about whether or
not the nascent Federal Reserve could have prevented the Great Depression with
more aggressive action. Now we get to see for ourselves.

------
azmenthe
Thank goodness too! Now I can afford that iphone 5!

